# My name is rufus, and I am a fat ...



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

:censor:

I mean, look at the guts on this! It's the michelin beardie! His legs only just touch the floor!

Little gutbucket is a never ending devourer of anything that'll fit in his mouth. :lol:










Handsome lad though, don't ya think?


----------

